# Swift Royal 590 1996 - Roof Plan Needed (B4 fitting Rooflite



## Double-Entendre (May 19, 2009)

Hi. 
I'm new to the Swift's, having just picked up my new (1996) Royal 590 and thus far, it's great! Before I go out on the maiden voyage, I need / want to do a couple of mods.

I want to fit an extra rooflite over the central area in the middle of my roof (50 x 50 Famia) but am advised to get a "Roof Plan" showing where the timbers are to make the positioning easier and less chance of digging any "Extra" holes in my new van!

A plan of all the timberwork would also be a help, if possible, for future plans to add bike rack etc.

Can anyone help with this please?

Also, any instructions on how to go about carving up my new toy to fit the rooflite or advised methods, tools needed, sealants to use etc would also be gratefully received.

Many thanks


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi double-entendre. can you PM me with your mail address and i forward to you some drawings.

Many Thanks
Mick


----------

